# Browning Buckmark



## teacherboy (Nov 13, 2006)

My buckmark keeps the action open after every shot. When I took the slide off I noticed a broken plastic piece at the rear of the slide. Is this a recoil buffer? I have no manual for it. It appears to be an easily replaced piece. Where would I get one from other than a dealer? Or is the best bet to take it to the Browning dealer? Thanks


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Download their catalog and part list price and order form here.

http://www.browning.com/services/gunpartsprices/index.asp


----------



## teacherboy (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks Spacedoggy. Just went to the site. The part costs $1. I think I will get a few!


spacedoggy said:


> Download their catalog and part list price and order form here.
> 
> http://www.browning.com/services/gunpartsprices/index.asp


----------

